# AYUDA Instalación LiveCD 11.2 que ha salido hoy

## vicjaer

Hola, 

E instalado el live CD que acaba de salir hoy. Está chulísimo.

Pero "mi gozo en un pozo" pués al ir a instalarle en mi portatil .... no encuentro ningún icono para instalar. Y no tengo ni idea de que es lo que tengo que hacer o que orden o icono buscar para instalar en disco duro.

¿¿¿Alguien sabe?

Muchas gracias

----------

## varsock

Me pasa lo mismo al instalarlo en un netbook  :Sad:  espero que alguien pueda dar alguna respuesta. He visto por hay algo de instalarlo por stages pero no entiendo soy muyyy noob

Saludos a tod@s

----------

## pelelademadera

bienvenidos

la unica forma efectiva es seguir el manual

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/index.xml

gentoo no tiene instalador (lo tuvo, pero no andaba), y no creo que lo tenga. si son novatos en linux, no les recomiendo arrancar con gentoo...

a gentoo se llega desde otras distros para no irse mas.

----------

